# Zoe!!! ~ How many do you think?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't wait! I've had Zoe for a year and I was starting to wonder if she was even capable of settling! Had her with a buck several different times but she just wouldn't take. Biotracking finally confirmed we are waiting on kids a few weeks ago... :laugh: I'd say their is no guessing now! She's HUGE!!!

She's a 4 year old FF.

She would be due between Sept 23rd & Oct 19th. I only saw the buck try to get to her once so I'm going to *assume* that was the day... that would put her at Oct 3rd... Seems about right as I only noticed her the last couple of days starting to form an itty bitty udder...

How many you think she had hiding in there?!?!

I so can't wait! :stars: I have a special request for :kidred: :kidred: from her so think :kidred: !


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i just want to say she is absolutely Gorgeous! i wish my girl had a little color on her like that! lol love it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Loving that doe.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She is a beautiful doe... Congratulations! Hope you get ... 3! (does of course)


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

She looks like a sweet girl an very beatiful girl. She still has a ways to go if she kids in Oct. Thinking pink for ya.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm.... FF baby belly looks to have at least 3 in there! Can't wait to see if she has those girls you want!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

2+ and very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous...I am betting 3 as well...she is carrying deep.... :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

im no good at guessing how many but wow i love her color!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is a very pretty girl.

I hope you get three adorable does just like her.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

:ROFL: 
I hope you get those :kidred: too!

The only time I was ever stomped on how many kids a doe was carrying was when I owned a very large buck. Only twice was his offspring normal/small size. All his other kids were huge which is why I sold him. Just too hard on my girls.

onder:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I  her color too! I can't wait until October! This is going to be the LONGEST 7-8 weeks EVER! That's assuming she took not long after I put her in with the buck! LOL She *could* keep me waiting another 10 weeks! I'll be pulling my hair out! 

I LOVE this girl! She is so graceful, yet strong. She also seems to be very resilient to parasites and she is a super easy keeper! 

She is my shortest doe here at only 19 1/2" but she is also the LONGEST goat here! I haven't properly measured but she is at least 30" from brisket to her hind legs. Maybe a little longer She almost doesn't fit on our milking stand! LOL

I'll post more photos the closer we get


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She looks so much like my Angel! Beautiful doe. Mine makes such pretty babies they all sell first. This year I'm keeping one for me! Good luck, safe kidding!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

She's soooooo pretty!!!! I'm saying 2+ too! And all hopefully :kidred: ! Hope she kids soon!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks =) 

She still has at least 6 more weeks to go... and she has only gotten bigger! I'm selling all of the kids from this breeding but I plan to keep a doe back from her next year... if she gives me one... I love how pretty and graceful she is!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She IS really lovely... Keep us up to date with pics ! ?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Somewhere around 4-5 weeks to go 


























Wouldn't it be so neat if she had triplet girls that look just like her  Being hopeful! Daddy is mostly white too... I believe he is a Cou Clair or Cou Blanc.. He reminds me of a white Chamoisee... This last few weeks are going to go SOO slow!!!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow she has gotten HUGE!!!! I love love her color, so pretty. I am going to say triplets for sure, but possible quads.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow shes a big girl :thumb: 
Hope she has triplets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does look like trips.... :wink:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

What are you all looking at to judge how many kids?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are a few more from this morning.. She really has me 2nd guessing myself.. I"m certain of the day I put her with the buck ... but I'm wondering if he could have gotten her through the fence... Maybe I'm just excited for babies... Think I might start penning her at night.. just to be safe...


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

With that udder penning her may be a good choice. If she has multiples (which I'm sure she does) she may kid early, so maybe at day 140ish be watching her like a hawk! I had two does that had trips on day 143 this year!

She looks ready to pop!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

7 days away from 140 days from the very 1st day she was with the buck...
Or
18 days away from 145 days from I saw the buck trying to breed her...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, I can't wait to see how many she has!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

holy cow - good luck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

canT waiT TO see.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

How is she doing?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

GTAllen, #of kids is generally just "guesstimation", lol. I used to measure my does around the 1st of the month and compare to the year before...but...it's really just a guessing. I have one now that looks like a "whale", wonder how many she will have?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Getting closer! Her belly is obviously dropping and her udder looks bigger today.

Poor mama is just miserable. She was up and down a lot last night. I *think* she's gonna go in the next few days... but she could keep me on my toes for another 2 weeks.... They sure like to keep you guessing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She would be on 140 today right?

Well.... as big as she is, I don't think she'll go much beyond 145 with either breed date

So you could see kids this weekend


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

She's very pretty. Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see her little beauties.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep logging in looking at this post waiting to see her pretty babies!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I keep logging in looking at this post waiting to see her pretty babies!


I know every time I see a new post on this thread, I get all excited thinking it is baby pictures. I cant wait!!!! :GAAH::clap:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Me too - hurry up Zoe:leap:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hehe, she had me up most of the night..... moaning, groaning...pawing.. moving around. Acting off... didn't eat her dinner.... Then this morning she is FINE! Poor girl is about to explode! When the babies move her whole belly ripples. LOL She just looks pathetic!

I have a dentist appointment tomorrow at 6pm... I've waited almost 6 weeks to get this appointment... Who's taken bets I'll have to cancel to be home delivering babies?.. Or I'll get a call in the middle of the filling "She's in labor, NOW!" LOL, if she hasn't kidded by tomorrow afternoon I'll probably cancel my appointment. I don't wanna be away if she's gonna kid.

She is either 142 day or 136 days TODAY.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't cancel that appointment.... you'll know tomorrow wether she's ready or not, but I do think that she'll not be later than 145.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, poor girl! I'd keep the appointment. lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those girls just love to watch our hair turn gray and our sanity wane. I swear, it's their only form of amusement when they're pregnant.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Whose making bets on how many babies? I'm gonna guess 4!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm guessing three or twins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I say triplets :kidred::kidred::kidblue:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My husband thinks THREE! lol


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

HOLY CRAPOLA!!!! She is HUGE!!! I am going to say she has triplets for sure and possibly quads. Watch her surprise us with quints.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She's beautiful! I hope its triplet doelings!!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a little concerned.. she's having trouble walking today. One of her hindlegs keeps giving out on her and she's limping on and off. She is also getting a spasms in that same leg. I'm guessing a kid is pushing on the nerves? Also, her front legs seem weaker? She's stumbled several times and ends up on her knees.... She CAE negative as of Jan. 2012. I think she's just too heavy? She is fine boned. Her legs are very "Thin" compared to some of my other girls... I'm sure this is just do to being so large.. but I'm concerned..

No real changes to report on her. Looks like she may hold on a few more days. =)

LOOK AT THE FF UDDER!!!!! Not too bad for being an ridiculously cheap goat off of CL without any known background. She had lived the 1st 4 years of her life as a backyard lawn mower. Kinda sad you can't register Nigerians as Grade animals.. LOL I'd be keeping her kids. Oh well, I have someone wanting 3 does out of her... LOL so if I get 3 healthy does out of her... I'll be THRILLED! I sure need the extra cash to pay for part of my milking room!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like they're pinching her nerves. I hope they pop soon!

She may also need some extra calcium for strength. :thumb:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow she looks amazing! I do hope she gives birth soon. My Mom had a similar problem when she was pregnant with my older brother, I'm guessing that there is a baby pushing on her nerves.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see what you get. She is adorable, and big.

As for guessing how many? I am always horrible at that, when i guess two it is like one BIG one or something like that, so I just sit and wait :shrug::shrug:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe she foundered? Pregnant does can founder if fed grain with too much protein.
Bandit looks like a broken chamoise, if he was one of the cou colors, he wouldn't have black on his chest or lower shoulders.
I'm guessing 3, two does and a buck! Can't wait.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mistydaiz ~ I don't this she foundered. They get very little grain. Mostly grass hay & browse. She gets 2 cups of Alfalfa Pellets daily and a sprinkle of grain to get her into the milk room. Even my milkers get mainly alfalfa pellets because grain is so expensive now.
Yeah, I agree Bandit looks chamoise. He sure stamped his pattern on most of his kids. Even his solid white kid grew up to have faint markings just like him.

Hehe thought this picture I just took was funny.... Looks like she is waiting for me to roll her into the wheel barrel and push her around..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww poor momma needs a ride! Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok that is it, no one can post on here till the babies arrive. I get SO excited, then let down. :GAAH: She is a very pretty doe and I cant wait to see her babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her hind leg giving her issues would be because of the pressure of the kids..her front seeming weak is likely because she's favoring her hind legs and causing issues with support.

Her udder is good...once she fills in fully, you'll be able to see wether the rear attachments are stronger. I'd love to milk her...she has some really nice teats :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hair: Oh the suspense!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Skyz84 said:


> I'm a little concerned.. she's having trouble walking today. One of her hindlegs keeps giving out on her and she's limping on and off. She is also getting a spasms in that same leg. I'm guessing a kid is pushing on the nerves? Also, her front legs seem weaker? She's stumbled several times and ends up on her knees.... She CAE negative as of Jan. 2012. I think she's just too heavy? She is fine boned. Her legs are very "Thin" compared to some of my other girls... I'm sure this is just do to being so large.. but I'm concerned..
> 
> No real changes to report on her. Looks like she may hold on a few more days. =)
> 
> LOOK AT THE FF UDDER!!!!! Not too bad for being an ridiculously cheap goat off of CL without any known background. She had lived the 1st 4 years of her life as a backyard lawn mower. Kinda sad you can't register Nigerians as Grade animals.. LOL I'd be keeping her kids. Oh well, I have someone wanting 3 does out of her... LOL so if I get 3 healthy does out of her... I'll be THRILLED! I sure need the extra cash to pay for part of my milking room!


Is it just me, or does her vulva look huge in these pics?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not just you.... most does do get large and poofy back there the closer they get to delivery and with my girls I've noticed that when there's multiples, they seem even poofier


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Zarafia said:


> Is it just me, or does her vulva look huge in these pics?


Normal. That's what our doe's vulva looked like in the upcoming days that she kidded. :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Out of curiousity, is there a timeline that goes with "poofy coochie"?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing new going on here....


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Man she needs to get with the program and have those babies already.  I cant wait much longer to see them. He has nice teets.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the first breed date she'd be at 147 right? If she hasn't delivered by the end of the week I'd start going by the 2nd breed date

But then again, each doe is different in how long they make you wait for kids


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

If she doesn't kid this week what would the next date be?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She sure is holding onto those kiddos. Can't wait to see whats in that big belly.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ugh the wait is KILLING ME!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

How is Zoe doing? Any new pictures? You know we are hungry for info so anything is great.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing.... :GAAH:

Here's a pic from this morning... 









I never SAW her bred... but I saw the buck "trying... so from those dates she would be either 143 or 149 days .... then again I left her with the buck for a little while. I never SAW him try again. Never saw any evidence of breeding either but biotracking confirmed it. Kids are big enough to make her whole belly wiggle when they kick. LOL. She started filling an udder about 7 weeks ago. SO if the buck got her at a later date... she could be anywhere from 130 day to 149... IF SHE MAKES ME WAIT ANOTHER 19 days I'll BE CRAZY!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We'll ALL go crazy if she makes you wait that long! :laugh:


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> We'll ALL go crazy if she makes you wait that long! :laugh:


Amen to that!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a brat girl! lol She's so cute, she looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dayna said:


> What a brat girl! lol She's so cute, she looks so uncomfortable!


LOL, she likes watching me wait...

Poor girl is very miserable. Spends a large part of the day laying down. Moaning and groaning all night long. You can tell she just CAN'T get comfy!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My daughter just said "did that one goat ever have those babies?". lol Come one Zoe!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If she makes us wait another 17 days she may have a record amount of kids in there. Poor girl is huge.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I know it has only been 2 days, but how is she doing? Any changes in her ligaments? Udder? Hope she is resting as comfy as can be.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's pouring rain....we are starting to flood.....

And looks like kids will be Here SOON...ligs gone, Udders hard....Goo has started


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not leaving this computer! Keep us updated! lol

Seriously, I'm stuck on the couch (have a hip issue) and will be here waiting to hear!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yes we are all on pins and needles. Lets go Zoe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's about time!!!

Amazing how they can piuck the most inopportune time to deliver too! Stay safe and dry! Happy kidding vibes headed your way!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course, she chooses to kid in the storm.

Prayers have been sent!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

2 bucks and the TINIEST doe. Moms refusing them. :/


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh no! Is there anything you can do to help her accept them? Pics? Do you think the doeling is going to live? Any more in there? Is she still in labor and that's why she's being weird?


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh no I hope she accepts them soon. Maybe she is still in labor and that is why she is pushing them away or ignoring them right now. I hope it all works out. Keep us posted. Cant wait to check this thread in the morning.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've bumped her and gone in. No more kids. She's passing the placenta now. Shes still huge. Bottle fed the kids and left them with her alone for a few. She will respond to them, lick them, and watch them. But if theu touch her she head butts them and freaks out. Stepping on them and trying to get away. She seems very confused. We are flooding badly right now so they may have to come in anyways.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

She even got to full clean the kids herself. She let the two boys nurse but as soon as the doe was born she rejected them all. She is penned with them. I left her alone but I'm watching from the monitor. They are trying to get close to her but she runs away.

My favorite... 1st born...buck

















2nd born buck. Looks to have blue eyes

















And last..the girl....

















I'll get better pictures soon...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry that there is this trouble. I hope that the flooding calms down. Keep us updated.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Uh, flooding is supposed to continue through tomorrow. None stop rain. Uh, we go from drought to flood. At least the kids are all on there feet...even the tiny girl.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

FF can be funny at times. They look at those "things" trying to "bite" them and run away. Mine have always settled down and accepted their kids. I hope your girl does. But, I'd probably decide to bottle feed the tiny girl anyway. She's too small to "fight" for her place. Very pretty kids! Congrats on the trips!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Now that I got 2 hours of sleep I'm thinking a little better...

Zoe had a LOT of tearing/stretching. Even though the kids were TINY.... she was very very tiny back there. When I removed her from the buck we didn't even think she could have gotten bred. She was smaller then a pencil at her opening. Anyways, she stretched some but the tiny kids were VERY difficult on her. She's very swollen, torn and obviously sore. She doesn't want to move around.

I'm taking Banimine out to her... 1cc per 100lbs correct?

She ate and drank REALLY REALLY well last night.. but this morning she just stares off into space. She's completely out of it unless something touches her... Then she goes jumping around the pen.. She wants NOTHING to do with the kids now. No licking them, no talking to them... nothing.

Her temp is normal but I'm going to start her on Pen G since I had to go in after the little girl. Zoe just stopped wanting to push anymore after all the work to get the 2 boys out.

I can't *FEEL* anymore kids in her but her belly still looks HUGE.. I can't believe that HUGE belly only had 3 of the tiniest kids I've ever seen. She has passed a lot of the after birth but after it broke off she still has a long strand hanging and it's making her freak out.. 

2 kids (the doe & the 2nd boy) are taking a bottle really well. Zoe has to be held down and she screams bloody murder when I milk her out into a bottle. Buck #1 (my favorite) had the most mommy time. He got to nurse on her a LOT when she wanted the kids.... He is still REFUSING the bottle. He's still strong and I'm about to go try to hold down momma for him. 

Thankfully the TINY girl is very spunky and up playing with the boys.....


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh poor Zoe I hope the banimine helps it sound like she is in some pain.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I am sorry that this whole situation is difficult. Hopefully once her pain is under control she will be willing to accept her babies, hopefully. Sounds like you have it under perfect control.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Make sure the babies get colostrum either from you or mom ASAP.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor Zoe, it may be because she is a little older then most ff's. I had one that was a little bit sore last year. She had 1 shot of banamine and then was fine. If she's doing some "star gazing" I'd give her a shot of thiamine or B-complex. Just in case. She is probably not going to take the kids back. The boy will find the bottle acceptable when he gets a little hungry. Are they still in with her? They should be left with her, if she's not being mean to them. Otherwise, I'd separate them and bottle feed. Good luck.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoe seems a little more stable. Although still not drinking well. I drenched her with a good amount of electrolyte water.

She doesn't have any milk left... her udder is empty. Kids have all gotten colostrum. They are about 18 hours old.... I have frozen colostrum from about 6 months ago.. should I thaw that out or is it okay to start giving them milk from another doe (until there mom starts making more.).

I've brought the kids inside... I said I wouldn't do it.. but we've had so much rain everything is like a slip in slide outside. Water pooling everywhere. Zoe seems relieved to have them gone. She was really stressed every time one would move she would freak out. Even though she got to fully clean each kid it's like she has no further attachment to them. I know I could keep trying but it's so messy outside I'm trying to limit my trips in and out.

The buck still isn't sucking. I've given him BoSe, Vit B & Nurtidrench. He stands and walks.. just no interests in sucking. I've been giving him 4-6ccs of milk at a time... VERY slowly... 3/4 of a cc at a time until he swallows. He acts fine. Now that I'm out of colostrum I'll try letting him get a little hungry... Just wanted to make sure he got enough before it was all gone...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you are having problems.

You can go to regular milk. They say to give for the first 24 hours but the antibodies are really absorbed within the first 10-15 hours and not much if any is absorbed beyond that. If you feel that any of the kids need the extra fat and protein and such in the colostrum, then by all means use it. It is always good for that.

You could always tube the little buck if you have to. It isn't as hard as you think. But if he is strong enough and doing well, waiting till he is hungry is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would give her something for milk fever. 

Also, you can put hemorrhoid cream on her vulva area to help bring down swelling, put it gently around the swollen area and just slightly inside. Do this for a few days, she won't like it but, it really works. 

She most likely has pinched nerves, from the kids pushing on her and with time, should get better, now that her kids are born.

She is not allowing the kids to nurse because she is sore, she needs to be milked out just enough, to make her more comfortable.Some, first time momma's need to be taught how to be a momma, make sure, they are in a small type pen to bond. If she is big looking, in the udder and you are not getting milk out, she may have a congested udder or mastitis. Warm compresses may help.

Make her some warm molasses water and see if she will drink. If not, you may have to get a syringe and give it to her that way. 


The first 24 hours they should have colostrum.

You will have to leave the kids with her, so she doesn't disown them, she needs to be their momma, regardless of being stressed by them, it is her job to take care of those kids, they are hers. If you keep them away from her, being a First timer, she won't learn her duties. One big reason sounds to me, she is very sore in her teats/udder and with having a bad kidding experience and sore in the vulva area, she is not wanting to care for her kids.
Is her udder hot or lumpy feeling?

Keep working with the buck, if you can figure out momma's issue of her milk, tie her up at a post and one back leg up, that you will be working with, you can milk out enough to make her comfortable and then try the kid on her teat. tickle his tail head area on top of his back and open his mouth squirt some milk in his mouth and do this a few times with the kids mouth over the teat. He should start sucking eventually. Some take longer than others. Also make sure, the temp on him is not sub temp. If he is sub, you will have to bring his temp up before feeding to at minimum of 100 degree's. You can still feed him small amounts , keeping him just a tad hungry and try to work on mom and her babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the new babies!!

Sorry that Mama has rejected them...the weather could also be the reason, but more likely because she's sore. I hope they all thrive for you, everyone has given great advice on the how to's !


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How is Zoe doing? How are the kids?


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope all is well with Zoe and kids


----------

